# Hand Auger



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Okay I want to try this whole ice fishing thing. I do not have a auger. Someone told me it's not even worth going if you don't have a gas auger. Is this true? Can I actually drill a hole with a hand one. I know this may sound dumb but I really dont know and I really really want to get out on the ice!! I need to catch some fish!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

No disrespect intended, but if you have to ask that question please do not go out on any ice alone! Tag along with someone with experience and the proper equipment!!! Please!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

lol I wasn't going to just walk on out on any old ice. Trust me I am too scared to do that. I am just curious about the whole hand auger thing because they sell them yet someone said it took them all day to use it to drill holes.


----------



## bass assasin13 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes you can use a hand auger just make sure you have sharp blades on it or it will take all day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

cranberrycrusher said:


> Okay I want to try this whole ice fishing thing. I do not have a auger. Someone told me it's not even worth going if you don't have a gas auger. Is this true?


When you are fishing the 5"-6" of ice we are hoping for this weekend you don't even need an auger. A spud bar will work just as well, actually even a bit easier and just as fast. Just make sure you don't spud too big of a hole, no more than 12" in diameter I believe.
Power augers are great but not necessary on the relatively thin Ice we get here most winters. If you are fishing in northern Michigan you will want a power auger for sure.
Good luck, have fun, and stay on top of the ice.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Hand after will be fine as long as the blades are sharp. But take a spud bar to test the ice as you go, or follow someone else who is checking the ice if you don't know what you're doing. And have fun

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

My plan was to only fish where there are a lot of people and to follow someone that knew what they were doing. My cousin and I have the itch to fish. I didn't know you could even use a spud bar I already have one of those.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Whoever told you it isn't worth going unless you have a power auger must've had a very dull auger! With my old auger (very old & dull) it took about 10 minutes and nearly a heart attack to pop a hole, so I decided to try and sharpen the blades... BAD IDEA!! Took it out the next time and it just spun circles on top of the ice, not so much as leaving a scratch! lol. It doesn't take much to throw those things outta whack. So if you do buy one, never slam it on the ice to start drilling, and don't try to sharpen the blades yourself!! 

The auger I have now is, if I remember correctly, a Strikemaster Lazer (hand auger) and it cuts holes like butter!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I picked up a hand auger off of Craigslist so I could get out for the first time. Planning on making my maiden trek onto the tundra on Sunday. Don't know how sharp it is but i will get a damn hole in the ice. May not catch any fish but so what.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

All I've used is a hand auger never had any problems. Make sure the blades are in good shape. Set it down easy on the ice and keep it straight go slow to start you'll get the feel for it. be safe out there!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Good advice. I thought that person was crazy when they told me. Now I just need to find one and I am set! I just want to wet a line too. No fish who cares at this point in winter!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Should not take more than 30 seconds to drill with a auger with good blades in 5 inches..... Be safe


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cranberry- where are you located? Maybe we can head out together. I'm not keen on going out alone.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Cranberry, whoever told you that must have been using a dull auger. At which point, I think we all would agree, it's useless. I've used my sharp hand augers to bore through 18-24" of ice. A couple times I hit sandbars. Instant dull blades!!! Blades would not think about cutting. Nothing but spin. No matter how much pressure I applied. With our lame ice seasons all you need is a hand auger. I may not even get to use my gas auger this year. Unless your cutting through 7-10" of ice or better a hand is the way to go.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Hand auger is perfect for our area. I have a Strikemaster Laser and its absolutely worth the $$$. Performs better than the Mora, in my opinion, but you need sharp blades to punch all the holes you want, effortlessly.


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I might as well throw my 2 cents in on this discussion. I have both a gas auger and hand auger. When I am going to a lake I have not fished or in a while I will run the gas auger and bore out about forty holes and then drop the Vex down to see where the fish are at. Lake Erie is gas auger only. Now on a lake you know and you know exactly the spot just bring the hand auger and you can locate that sweet spot with about five holes. I would recommend a hand held GPS to mark spots where you are catching fish on a lake so it can take you right back to that spot. Both have there pros and cons a gas auger weighs more but can bore a ton of more holes in a hurry and if you need to move its much easier.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Eskimo makes the Turbo Auger, same as a Strikemaster lazer. I have the 8" size in stock for $65.00, compared to $95.00 for the 8" Lazer.......Mark


----------

